# Google- Raw milk: magic elixir or health hazard? - CTV.ca



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Raw milk: magic elixir or health hazard?**CTV.ca*For believers, unpasteurized milk is a magic elixir responsible for boosting the immune system and curing many ailments, including *irritable bowel syndrome*, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

